# come and take it cannon and star blank



## Parson (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a customer who wants the Texas "come and take it" cannon and star logo (along with the words "come and take it" on a blue pen blank.

Anyone here want to make it for me and sell it to me?

It would be for a bolt action pen kit...


----------

